# 10 month old doesn't want to sleep!!



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

and we do!

I would love some advice, I'm at the end of my rope here. I'm so tired, I just lost it with the dog for no reason, I need to get some sleep.

Usually the babe goes to sleep around 730 in his crib and wakes up several hours later and I bring him into bed. Then he wakes up around 5:50, which is fine with me, then takes a two hour nap around 8 and another around 2.

Things were going great until a couple weeks ago when dh told me he doesn't enjoy co-sleeping anymore and he would really like the babe to sleep more in his crib. He understands its easier as I'm breastfeeding to sleep with him, but maybe we can get an extra couple of hours. Oh, forgot to mention I had been just taking him directly to our bed for the last week. So the other night, dh puts him to sleep dancing (it's usually that, or rocking chair, or nursing, all after bath. Anyways, lately I don't know whats going on. Well, I think it's because he's walking (practically running now) and maybe he doesn't want to shut it off? I don't know. But he will not sleep. He's tired, but he just rolls around and scoots up the bed until he bonks his head, and cries. and I can't tell, is he trying to wake himself up or is he trying to get comfortable? He does this always, whether in our bed or in his crib. I've been trying to nurse him/rock him back to sleep when he wakes up around 12/1 and put him back in his crib once he is dead asleep (I'm fine with waiting, dh is not-that's a whole other post) but he won't get to that point. he just fusses and arches and kicks. It's driving me nuts, I've been trying for up to two hours and then I bring him into bed, where he continues and I try to sleep while he's tossing and turning. My husband is a police officer and really needs his sleep (not to say I don't because GOD DO I EVER but you know what I mean) and he is attending school full time. So pretty much he needs his sleep because of the previous and I need mine because I'm not getting a lot of help lately.

I need help. I'm considering putting him back in his crib while he fusses and let him cry, with my by his side, rubbing his back, but he will keep standing up and I'll have to keep putting him back down. We did this the other night for an hour. AN HOUR. and his cries went to a point that I've never heard before, like he was hyperventilating . It broke my heart.

What do I do? Please any advice would be great.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Please don't let him cry! He sounds like he's really needing you, and if you let him cry, then it will only make it worse. I know you don't want to, but sometimes, when we are desperate, that may seem like the answer, and its not.
Several things come to mind with a 10 mo baby. First, it could definitely be that he's starting to walk, as you said, because children (throughout their lives- my 5yo still does this) find that when they go through a major change- growth, maturity, or lifestyle- they will have difficulty sleeping. Think about it- when you are facing something new and scary, sleep is not that easy to get, is it? It seems so easy to us, but to them, major phases are scary. Reassurance from you, especially at night, will help him more than anything.
Also, it could be teething or a growth spurt. You can ease teething with gel, cold teething rings(or frozen washcloths) before bedtime, or tylenol if it is really bad.
These things will pass, though it may seem like forever. In the meantime, to make things easier on you, you can look at things like his naps (which may be too long- my oldest never did need as much sleep as I thought he should







), or his bedtime routine, which can set him up for a good night. See if you can sleep with him when he naps, both for your health and your sanity. If ds is disturbing dh's sleep enough that he is having trouble, perhaps there is a room where you or he can go when this is happening. I use to take my ds to the front room, where we'd be up for a little while, but eventually fall asleep in the rocking chair, and then return to bed. It did not bother my dh, and I made up for lost sleep by napping with ds.
I hope this helps. Those no-sleep phases are hell to deal with, but they do pass, and someday, when your ds is in his own bed, you will wonder why you minded them so much. I'm not there yet, but my mom assures me that the day will come!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Please do not leave him to cry.

It sounds to me like too much sleep. Might he be ready to drop one nap? Might he be ready for a later bed time? Just tossing out ideas.

-Angela


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

We went through spells like this from time to time. I know this probably doesn't help you much, but it turned out that there was always a good reason for it -- only we usually didn't figure out what it was until it passed!

I do clearly remember DS going through a period of rolling around and crawling/flopping down while half-awake and half-fussing. And I recall other moms with babies this age complaining about the same thing. The facilitator in the parent/baby group we attended at the hospital said this behavior was normal and every baby goes through it. It has something to do with their parasympathetic systems developing around that age or something like that and she said the best thing to do is let them roll around and try and work it out themselves rather than wake them and get them to settle down. Easier said than done of course!

I also recall that when DS was learning to walk, he slept very fitfully and tried to crawl, stand up and walk right in the middle of our bed while half asleep. In retrospect, it was really cute but at the time it was pretty annoying and concerning because we were tired and worried he was going to walk right off the bed!

Hang in there! Remember, this is just temporary and will pass soon enough -- probably right when you figure it out!


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Ds does that exact same thing. We put a body pillow at the head of our bed. He ALWAYS scootches his head up until he's against it.....must feel cozy







I also had to line one wall with a rolled up blanket. Your dc sounds similar to ours. We HAVE to put ds to sleep in a carrier still (13 months). He just isn't able to calm his body down on his own yet. Very energetic, observant, sensitive child.

Really, I don't mind that part tho.....it's the wakin every 2 hours for the past 13 months that's got me







:


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

for all the responses, it helps to hear others in the same boat (sorry too!)

I don't want to let him cry, I really don't. For the most part dh doesn't either, we just want sleep. Dh's sister has been giving him a lot of "advice" lately about this, I think that's why he is starting to consider CIO. She is a mother of two, and he respects her opinion. *sigh*

I'm doing a whole routine, dinner, bath, book, nurse, dance...

Again, it's nice to hear others have had the whole flipping in bed experiance. I wonder what it's all about. Can't wait till it's over so I can smile about it!!


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blsilva* 
Please don't let him cry! He sounds like he's really needing you, and if you let him cry, then it will only make it worse.


Even if I'm by his side, rubbing his back? Still bad huh? I felt it was, but I just don't know anymore what to do. Dh thinks we should get him to go back to sleep without picking him up. I don't feel that I should deny him my arms. But I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

What happens if you have him in your bed all night and nurse at the first squeak? Will he stay down?

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

stayathomemama -

I don't know if it helps any but there are at least 2 of us right there with you.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=625245


----------

